# Best new compound bows out today for finger shooters????



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

What are the best new compound bows out today for a finger shooter?
I haven't bought new in a while but everything seems shorter.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

barnsdale


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Martin Scepter v.... Love mine


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

Athens_Tabman said:


> Martin Scepter v.... Love mine


Do you shoot this for spots or hunting? I should have mentioned that I use mine to hunt mostly anymore.

Thanks for the info.
Joe


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

I have 2011 shadowcat with Barnsdale limbs, absolutely love it.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

There just is not absolute answer to your question. Maybe I can at least offer some more thoughts.

If you were a competitor, driven to shoot groups and targets longer distances (over 40 yds), and or wanting to shoot dots for competition, then you might go down the direction of long ATA, high brace height, as much deflex as you can find, and not aggresive cam systems, and be more satisfied. There are a number of guys out here who are very good with these bows and absolutely know what they are doing.

As a hunter, you may find you are OK with another direction. Some out here (myself included) are hunter/archers, like bare bow, and are very happy shooting well at 35 yards and under. For that goal, some of the shorter more paralell limb bows with hard wall cams do very well. Many of them have very smooth cam systems, are much lighter and less combersome to take to the woods, and are quite a bit faster.

Tim Wells, who is not normal by any stretch, hunts with a Mathews Conquest, bot on occasion shoots the Switchback. And that guy makes kill shots out way past 60.

For the second type bow, you could look at the Maitland, New Breed, Elite, Ahtens, some of the Martins and probably more to find bows in the 39" ATA range, with finger shooting characteristics for the hunter. Brace heights range from 7.25" to 8.", but are still shootable. By dropping a finger and holding with two, the finger pinch issues pretty much go away.

There is a sticky up at the top of this forum that has some random info on fingers bows. You might want to read through it.

If you want to visit by phone, send me a PM with your number. Or, contact one of the other guys out here by PM. There are a number of guys out here who have shot fingers for a long time, and really know a lot about it. Most of them are more than willing to help.

Not that many of us left. We sure need to help each other.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

I would agree with the above. You will find two camps here. There are those who use only long ata, soft cams or wheels and deflex risers. Others have adapted somewhat to the more modern bow with shorter ata, more aggressive cams and reflex risers. I have shot various bows in the 38" ata with dual cams (I've never had good success with single cams and fingers) and I've been mostly satisfied with my accuracy out to 40 yards. One of the bows of this type that has been most successful for me is the Hoyt Katera XL. It is around 37" ata and I used the cam.5 system.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

marcusjb said:


> I would agree with the above. You will find two camps here. There are those who use only long ata, soft cams or wheels and deflex risers. Others have adapted somewhat to the more modern bow with shorter ata, more aggressive cams and reflex risers. I have shot various bows in the 38" ata with dual cams (I've never had good success with single cams and fingers) and I've been mostly satisfied with my accuracy out to 40 yards. One of the bows of this type that has been most successful for me is the Hoyt Katera XL. It is around 37" ata and I used the cam.5 system.


Cam.5 seems to very well received out here. So is binary. There are guys out here who like the one cams and that is where I started. I had the Mathews Conquest, the Ovation, and later the Drenalin LD. I loved my LD. I HATED to sell my LD. But I just found the two cam systems (binary or two cam or cam and half) to be a little easier for me personally to tune, and keep tuned. But I will say, there are some guys out here who love the one cams too.

That is why I think you just have to experiment, and enjoy the ride. The good news is that you can pick up some of these bows through the classifieds (be sure and check feedback) for really good prices. And guys out here often put up good finger bows for sale. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

What He said !!!!!


mitchell said:


> There just is not absolute answer to your question. Maybe I can at least offer some more thoughts.
> 
> If you were a competitor, driven to shoot groups and targets longer distances (over 40 yds), and or wanting to shoot dots for competition, then you might go down the direction of long ATA, high brace height, as much deflex as you can find, and not aggresive cam systems, and be more satisfied. There are a number of guys out here who are very good with these bows and absolutely know what they are doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

Athens excell. Suuuuuper smooth


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

ESMO-Joe said:


> What are the best new compound bows out today for a finger shooter?
> I haven't bought new in a while but everything seems shorter.


I would make a quick pitch for the Hoyt Tribute, as far as new bows go. 45" ATA, 8" of BH and Accuwheels. That said, I would also echo some of the previous comments, and look for a nice older model in the classifieds or on ebay. Although the number of fingershooters is said to be dwindling (are they?), good finger bows get snatched up pretty quickly. Best of luck! Great to see new guys at the range and in the field shooting fingers, x2 if they are shooting barebow!


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

I would love to try the Athens exceed or excell sometime, but I have never seen an Athens bow and don't think there is a dealer within hundreds of miles.


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

marcusjb said:


> I would love to try the Athens exceed or excell sometime, but I have never seen an Athens bow and don't think there is a dealer within hundreds of miles.


Are you near Boise? I know of at least one staff shooter there.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

OhioRed said:


> Are you near Boise? I know of at least one staff shooter there.


Unfortunately Boise is 500+ miles away


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

marcusjb said:


> Unfortunately Boise is 500+ miles away


What's your zip code?


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

83805


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

marcusjb said:


> 83805


There's a fellow athens staffer headed to Moscow, and Spokane WA this weekend. Not sure if that's close to you or not, but he said you can check out his Afflixtion. While its not an exceed or excell, might be worth checking out.


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

There's another guy with an Afflixtion about an hour away from bonners ferry


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Athens_Tabman said:


> Martin Scepter v.... Love mine


So far I have only shot spots with it.... Love it.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

OhioRed said:


> There's another guy with an Afflixtion about an hour away from bonners ferry


Maybe I'll run into him at one of the 3d shoots this spring.


----------

